# Unsure if this joint would be safe?



## cheramello (Jul 16, 2016)

I am building some simple shelves for garage storage. I got the idea from Ana White I don't know if others have designed this as well. The problem is I am using free wood and the longest 2×4's I have are 6 foot and I'm kind of cheap so I don't want to buy longer boards if I don't need to. My shelves will span 101 inches wide. I have a Kreg type jig and am wondering if making pocket holes in the ends of the 2×4 to connect them the long way would be safe to hold the weight I'm going to put on this shelf? My studs are 16" except on the ends they go out to 18". I'm not really sure if this type of joint/idea is strong enough. I don't have any other type of joiner tools. My little drawing shows the ends of the 2×4's and the red lines would be where I want to insert the pocket holes and screws.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I think that joint will fail if you put any kind on weight on it. You really are cheap, a 10ft 2×4 costs $4.35 in my area.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

101 inches is about 8.5 feet… so if you only have 6' 2×4's, you could split that in half and make each long run in the front out of two 4.25' pieces secured to the vertical supports on each end.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

MrUnix I think has the right idea. joining boards end to end with any kind of strength is quite difficult. Just put an upright support in the middle of the shelf so each board only has to span half of the 101" Even with a continuous length of 2×4 I would want it supported in the middle for a shelf that long. To span 101" with only support on each end I'd use boards a lot wider than 4"


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Put that joint in the middle where it can be supported by the center support. However, each side will sag more than it would with a solid piece. But I see no reason you can't take a shorter piece and double if over the joint. That extra piece would be hidden by the plywood on the shelf.

No point in pocket screws in this case either. Just butt the two together and overlap with 2'+ long piece and I think you'd be good. Note: You still need that center support.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

2×4's are dirt cheep, use the shorter pieces for everything but the long runs.
You should only need three 8' 2×4's that cost something like $3 a piece.


----------



## cheramello (Jul 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone! I had planned on putting an additional vertical support in the center. I talked with a few other people and they suggested to alternate the rail pieces on the back wall (6' and then the 29" for the other piece) instead of just straight in half so I could maximize support from the studs. I will try doubling up the joints for the front but I'm not so cheap that I won't buy three 2×4's if I need them. I just like to be frugal, if I have something for free why pay for extra that's all.


----------



## cheramello (Jul 16, 2016)

> VERY STUPID POST
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Then why even bother replying? We all start somewhere, I'm sorry for you that you don't remember being new at this stuff and having questions. Even people with advanced skill in their field learn new things often.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

why 101 inches? Could go get 8 foot 2×4's for like $2.40 a piece or something like that


----------



## cheramello (Jul 16, 2016)

> why 101 inches? Could go get 8 foot 2×4 s for like $2.40 a piece or something like that
> 
> - Gixxerjoe04


I'm putting the shelves along the back wall of my garage and that's how wide it is. Hence the weird dimensions!


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

Borrow a wood stretcher from someone, or take a look at Japanese joinery book.









Rip the 2×4 's and relaminate them to make them longer

or just buy longer 2×4's

Eric


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Pocket hole screws are meant to grab in side grain not end grain, especially in soft construction lumber.

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/joinery/pocket-hole


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Cut them 50 1/2" each, put joint in middle. The 22" left you use for x pieces.

Pocket holes no good for something like this.
Use these type screws, not flat heads.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Pocket screws are not made of this kind of service.

I use 1/4" to 1/2" carriage bolts


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> VERY STUPID POST
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> ...


I love how you defended yourself. So far, this is the best defense I've seen. It's gonna make my day. It's brilliant!

You've gotten good advice, now it's just a matter how you put it all together. The lumber you got can be used can be used, so go for it and post a picture when the project is done. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

